# Need centerpiece fish for 90g tank



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

okay so i have bought my 90g tank, i am setting it up right now. I plan to put my Black Ghost Knife Fish in first. Then i want to get 5 Upside Downers. I will also move my Clown Pleco into that tank. Now since most of those fish hide i was looking for some kind of centerpiece fish i can add to the tank that wont hide all the time but looks really cool. Something a little more extravagant. Any Ideas?


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Dward gouramis? Angelfish? A school of glass catfish? Mollies? A school of Rainbows?


----------



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

well i dont like molly, angelfish or loaches. Didnt care too much for the glass catfish either. I think the dwarf gouramis and kinda neat i will look into those. I was thinking maybe a cichlid or too. Any suggestions for some kind of peaceful cichlids?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Humpy said:


> well i dont like molly, angelfish or loaches. Didnt care too much for the glass catfish either. I think the dwarf gouramis and kinda neat i will look into those. I was thinking maybe a cichlid or too. Any suggestions for some kind of peaceful cichlids?


A parrot cichlid would be "interesting". 
However, in my opinion a centrepiece fish is a waste of a nice tank. Stocking it with lots of smaller shoaling fish will look a lot nicer. (However if you have catfish and knifefish this isn't a good idea).


----------



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

No definately not a parrot cichlid i really dont like the look of those. I'm not a big fan of the small schooling fish. If i could find some i like i wouldn;'t mind doing that


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Your black ghost knife will manage to eat most smaller fish. You would probably be okay with larger tetras or dwarf neon rainbows, though.

As for 'peaceful' cichlids - kribs? rams?


----------



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

as the BGK grows he will definately eat any neon tetras.
I really like the look of the German Blue Ram. I will have to go see a live one. 
I think i will get 4 of them. 

So my community in a 90g will look like this so far
1- BGK
1- Clown pleco
5- Upside Down Catfish
4- German Blue Ram

The Bgk gets to about 18", PLeco 6" and the catfish and rams get about 3-4"

How is the stock level in this tank. Can I put some more fish in there or is that a good amount?


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

cpl redtail proches would look nice


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

German Blue Rams would like nice.


----------



## colorkita (Jan 26, 2006)

nice big uaru but they r better at like 28C 82F


----------



## colorkita (Jan 26, 2006)

and the uaru get 30cm 12in


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Biggest Uaru Ive seen was 10"

I also think that a full grown BGK will be able to eat german rams, considering they are roughly the isze of a large goldfish feeder. I would stick with fat-bodied things that get over 5".

ANd Wont a BGK outgrow a 90?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

I have never seen a ram at 4" but then again mine are still a young. I maybe wrong on this but wont a Severum or Firemouth work in with that set up if Humpy does not get the rams.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Rams max out at about 2.5-3". BGK will definitely need a bigger tank.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Edit: whoa, for some unexplained reason Ive been thinking your talking about a clown knife all htis time. I guess maybe I was tired 

A BGK will probably be fine in a 90. they rarely get over 12" in aquariums, and if they do they dont get much bugger. I do think that a full grown BGK will easily hunt and kill rams. The BGK should be your centerpeice though. To see him more, you could try either laying a peice of slate up against the front glass, and you can pretty much always see him, or you could buy a large "critter trail" tube from petsmart and set it near the front. He will be in there most of the time, but since its transparent you could see him.

if you arent satisfied with that, get a severum.


----------



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

well i really like the rams i still think i will try them. I actually bought some tetras when i first got my BGK for him to eat and there was one left after 2 days and he hasn't eaten that one since. Maybe he won't eat the rams. It will be awhile before he is big enough too, And if he happens to... Well then i will try some other kind of fish


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

sounds good


----------



## guppy_breeder! (Nov 16, 2006)

what about a large pleco and a arowana?


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2006)

Arowanas are too large for a 90g tank.


----------



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

would an arowana even work with my BGK?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Humpy said:


> would an arowana even work with my BGK?


yes, in a 200g+ tank. Arowanas can get over three feet. Much too big for a 90 gallon.


----------



## guppy_breeder! (Nov 16, 2006)

Um yes totally right! what I mean was you could always upgrade or trade it for a smaller one if and when he gets to big.


----------



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

i found out the tank is only 80g. And i thought about it and decided to put my Tiger Oscars in the 80g. And i Moved my Clown Pleco and the BGK to the 33g tank and i will buy a bigger 4" pleco to go in with the oscars


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

IMO return two of the oscars, thats NO where near big enough for three. You would need a 150 *maybe* 125 for that. Also, I would buy the BGK a bigger tank of at least 55 gallons or return him. You have small tanks and big fish.. it doesnt work.


----------



## Humpy (Oct 15, 2006)

it will work for now till i get a bigger tank, the oscars are only 3", and the BGK is only 4-5". I will buy a bigger tank in a couple of months, and move all the fish up a tank size.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

well you better buy like a 200 gallon tank if you thinnk you can keep those fish all together. 200 would be minimum IMO, maybe a 180.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Humpy said:


> And i Moved my Clown Pleco and the BGK to the 33g tank


now it could just be me but isn't that to small of a tank, please someone correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

umm yes I just said they need a 55 absolute minimum, 75 is preferrable.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Sorry Nelson i did not see that.


----------

